
It's Harder to Get an Uber or Lyft If You're Black, Study Says - dickbutt
http://time.com/4551521/uber-lyft-black-discrimination/
======
cup
No real surprise there. Most things are harder when you're black. Getting a
job, getting an airbnb, getting a fair trial, getting an education, getting a
lease on a house, getting a homeloan etc etc.

The only thing thats really easier is going to jail.

------
mstodd
I'd like to see that study data as I'm skeptical that a person's name is the
only factor. I can see them going the same route as Airbnb, forcing drivers
and passengers to not discriminate. Unfortunately, the freedom to use your
property how you want is why people are drawn to driving for Uber. Take that
away, and less drivers means higher prices, and longer wait times... but at
least we'll all be waiting longer together.

